# Restaurant Cork



## Firefly (3 Nov 2006)

Hi,

Looking to get the folks a voucher for a decent eaterie in Cork. They were in Lovetts years ago - has anyone been there recently and is it any good? Other places I'm thinking of are Jacques and the Ivory Tower - parents are in their mid 50s and good craic so nowhere too stuffy. I was in Jacobs a few weeks ago and wasn't overly impressed.

Many thanks in advance.

Firefly


----------



## Martinslan (3 Nov 2006)

Star Anise in Bridge Street, small restaurant, food is lovely. Tue to Sun. must book well in advance for Sat night. And they do Voucher. 

Slán


----------



## nelly (3 Nov 2006)

Greens, Maryborough hotel restaurant,  jacobs on the mall, or Perrots in Hayfield manor on the high end budget. Wonderful food in the latter bit will set you back a bit but worth it.

Mrs Dees Mt Oval, Currans, Rossinis or Jacks middle of the road or 
Strazbourg Goose, Milanos, Clancy's, Amicu, - all are lovely. Lovetts is overrated lately a guy who goes there every so often said he has given up on the place as the "je ne say wha" is gone...


----------



## Lorz (3 Nov 2006)

TBH we were in the Hayfield Manor recently and found it was very reasonable for the quality of food & service.  Starters ~€8 and steak ~€23 & €30  
[broken link removed]

Also would recommend Zings in Marybourough House but it's usually very quiet and lacking in atmosphere.

What about Finders in Nohoval?  [broken link removed]
Lovely atmosphere - great on winters night - really cosy!


----------



## Dreamerb (3 Nov 2006)

Star Anise is excellent, I agree. Also nearby is Isaac's on McCurtain Street - relaxed, convivial, very good food. It's a little less stuffy than Greene's which is more or less behind it, but which is also high quality dining.

Sorry to hear you had a mediocre experience in Jacob's - I've really liked it on the couple of occasions I've been there.


----------



## Firefly (3 Nov 2006)

You defo realise you're away from the homeland too long when you don't recognise the majority of these restaurants  !!!

Thanks for the suggestions.....asked a mate and he recommended Les Gourmandises on Cook St so will give them a go.

Have a good w/e!

Firefly.


----------



## Firefly (3 Nov 2006)

Actually...where would ye recommend for a nice relaxing lunch on Dec 24th??? Tried Hayfield (booked up) & Clarion (closed)..somewhere in city centre so can keep the traditional pints on the Chateau  at 5pm

Firefly.


----------



## whackin (3 Nov 2006)

nelly said:


> Greens, Maryborough hotel restaurant,  jacobs on the mall, or Perrots in Hayfield manor on the high end budget. Wonderful food in the latter bit will set you back a bit but worth it.
> 
> Mrs Dees Mt Oval, Currans, Rossinis or Jacks middle of the road or
> Strazbourg Goose, Milanos, Clancy's, Amicu, - all are lovely. Lovetts is overrated lately a guy who goes there every so often said he has given up on the place as the "je ne say wha" is gone...



Lovetts has been closed and will be developed as apartments!

May I recomment Jacques on Phoenix sStreet, Jacobs on The Mall or the Ivory Tower on Ollie Plunkett Street. All of the calibre of Lovetts more or less.


----------



## Vanilla (3 Nov 2006)

Mmmm Jacobs on the Mall is lovely. Was there for a lunch without booking and when the menu was brought I told the waitress that I had coeliac disease and asked her if she could ask the chef to advise what I could have on the menu. They were so obliging, and even made up fresh gluten free bread on the spot for me- now if that isn't good customer service, I don't know what is! I've been trying to recreate this starter salad I had there since- with pine nuts and parmesan- it was just so good done simply with fresh tasty ingredients. The rest of the meal was just divine. I would go back again and again.


----------



## gubby (3 Nov 2006)

the flying enteprise gets my vote


----------



## purplealien (3 Nov 2006)

Keep away from Jacques, myself and the Hubby went there last year. Spent €160 ona 3 course meal and bottle of wine. Meal - if you call a portion the size of a balled up fist a meal was rank! Service was terrible!
Learned a very expensive lesson indeed.


----------



## kookie (4 Nov 2006)

just had a meal in Jacques last night, it was our first time there and it i would highly recommend it. It was a bit on the expensive side but the food was great. well worth it.


----------



## lisam (7 Nov 2006)

I second gubby's recommendation on The Flying Enterprise - the restaurant is called The Captains Table. Food and service are fab


----------



## The_Banker (7 Nov 2006)

I agree with the assessment of Jacobs. Overpriced and over hyped. Service is poor and the attitude from the waiting staff is "you are lucky to be eating here"
Eco's in Douglas is nice and modestly priced but a little cramped. Sometimes you have to book a week in advance at peak times.


----------



## macnas (8 Nov 2006)

Where are ....The Flying Enterprise....Mrs Dees.....Currans   located?


----------



## whackin (13 Nov 2006)

macnas said:


> Where are ....The Flying Enterprise....Mrs Dees.....Currans   located?



the flying Enterprise is at the south gate Bridge over (I think ) forde's bar.

Mrs Dee is up on Mount Oval and possibly somewhere else as well.


----------



## Satanta (13 Nov 2006)

macnas said:


> Currans


Currans is on a small side street (Adelaide Street I believe) just behind the Gate cinema. 
[Walk past the entrance to the Gate (going away from the river) and past Le Cheile on the right (sp??) (it was a bar but now a 5 star restaurant I believe, havn't heard any reviews on it yet - can't miss this one so handy for directions, all sorts of colourful lights to highlight it). Currans is down the first street to the right (I'm nearly sure). Bright red facade on Currans and a sandwich board out the front with the specials so you won't miss it.

The food is good (not brilliant but good value for money and I've never had a complaint about it - the Currans chicken is lovely) and the atmosphere is great in there (well, the three or so times I've been there it has been).


----------



## macnas (13 Nov 2006)

There used to be an all night shop in Adelaide street. A haunt of the taxi drivers.


----------



## paddi22 (14 Nov 2006)

cafe paradiso has got amazing food.  http://www.cafeparadiso.ie/


----------



## A_b (14 Nov 2006)

> The food is good (not brilliant but good value for money and I've never had a complaint about it - the Currans chicken is lovely) and the atmosphere is great in there (well, the three or so times I've been there it has been).


 
I've heard plenty of complaints about Currans. I wouldnt go there again myself. Service can be very bad. I've had to get up and walk to the counter to get served after waiting so long as have other people I've spoken to. Orders also forgotten about.
The chicken curry is like one from the freezer in a supermarket.
Food is very plain.


----------



## homerjay (14 Nov 2006)

Hi ya 

The two best restaurents in Cork are

The Barn in Mayfield/Glanmire. lovely food, lovely people lovely desserts

The Bosun in Monkstown recommend the steak and the apple tart


----------



## macnas (22 Nov 2006)

I second gubby's recommendation on The Flying Enterprise - the restaurant is called The Captains Table. Food and service are fab


Is this place open for lunch ?


----------



## macnas (22 Nov 2006)

macnas said:


> I second gubby's recommendation on The Flying Enterprise - the restaurant is called The Captains Table. Food and service are fab
> 
> 
> Is this place open for lunch ?


 huh?


----------



## black_pearl (23 Nov 2006)

For nibbles Boqueria (sp?) at 6 Bridge St (near Star Anise) do the most fantastic tapas. You can order as little or as much as you want as the atmosphere is really intimate.

Mmmmmm.....will definately go back!!!!!


----------

